# Prayers for DH (aka Andy)



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I would appreciate your prayers today. Andy just went back for surgery. It's a hernia repair so he should be fine, but I'm still a bit anxious for him.

I'll update when I can and have news.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

BBC, I am for sure saying prayers!!! Keep us updated!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Thinking about you two this morning! I bet he'll come out of surgery just fine. Hopefully he'll heal up quickly and until then, I hope he's a good patient.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Sending many good thoughts!!
Let us know how he's doing when you can..


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You got whatever you need BbC!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Prayers from here.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

...for all that he needs.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Praying for him today!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

So far so good! He's just waking up.

Thanks!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Praying for a fast recovery !


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

He (and you, too) is in my thoughts today!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I appreciate you all so much! We're home and my patient is doing okay. He's still a little groggy but getting more alert. He's due for medicine in about a half hour, so I'm hoping to keep him comfortable. I'll keep you posted on how he's progressing.

Thanks again!

Kay


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Praying here. Glad he is home


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Budda bless and may he not be cranky for you, BC. (Or else he may reincarnate as a wife)

How did crows get into this, Marchie? I mean, a group of crows is a "murder" of crows, but are you expecting him to be_ that_ grumpy?


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Praying for a fast recovery!!!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

hotzcatz said:


> How did crows get into this, Marchie? I mean, a group of crows is a "murder" of crows, but are you expecting him to be_ that_ grumpy?


I was wondering about that too, but it made me giggle while I was waiting around at the hospital.

Andy is doing okay. He was pretty shaky when he tried to get up earlier; I'm glad our daughter is home now. She's 22 and tiny, but she's strong so she can help me get him up if necessary. He's still on serious pain meds and probably will be for the next day or two. After that, I hope he can step down to Ibuprofen.

It's time for his next dose, so I'd better put my nurse hat back on!

Thanks so much for all your prayers and good thoughts. We both appreciate it.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

BBC, I'm glad he is doing okay. Glad you have some pain meds for him - sometimes better living through chemistry is a blessing...especially if it helps him sleep. 

I was wondering about the crows, too. Maybe we are supposed to randomly mention birds? 

My neighbor just got some chickens...


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Wow. A really huge crow just landed on the wire outside my bedroom window. 

Maybe it's a sign....


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Good thing it was just one crow, if it were two, it'd be the beginning of a murder.

Hope Andy stays comfortable so he will be a better patient. My DH is terrible when he's hurting. One wishes for the_ really good _pain meds, but I think most of those are illegal these days.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I deleted that message. I have no clue how that post got there, wow!


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

How's he doing?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

thnking of you all BBC and praying Andy is recovering quicky. 

You can't keep a good man down- but surgery of any kind can really set you back. 

Prayers for his healing and prayers for his caregivers- his nurses.  :kiss:

Let us know how he is coming along and how you are holding up. 

PS ( I carried my adorable cowboy hat shopping bag you made me yesterday to my spinning class and everyone was admiring it! Thank you, again!)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

BbC so happy Andy came through like a champ. Continuing healing thoughts being sent his way.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Thanks so much! I really appreciate you all.

Andy is doing better today. He stopped with the big time meds yesterday and feels much better. It was making him dizzy. It seemed like the pain medicine didn't stop the pain much, he just didn't care about it. Now, he's on Ibuprofen and not much of that, so he's getting back to normal ( meaning looking out the window and telling me all the projects that need to be done. Sigh.)

He's not a grumpy patient, but he isn't very good at telling me what he needs. I end up guessing badly a lot of the time, but he's sweet about it.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> PS ( I carried my adorable cowboy hat shopping bag you made me yesterday to my spinning class and everyone was admiring it! Thank you, again!)


Yay! I'm so glad you're enjoying it. And bonus smiles that your spinning group liked it.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Glad his pain level is subsiding. You might have to keep him from following up on all the potential work he's seeing through the window for a little while.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

If you teach him to knit, that will keep him in one place for awhile. My DH absolutely refuses to learn. Hmpf! 

Are there any stay-put-sit-down type projects for him to work on? Shine the silver or something?


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

hotzcatz said:


> If you teach him to knit, that will keep him in one place for awhile. My DH absolutely refuses to learn. Hmpf!
> 
> Are there any stay-put-sit-down type projects for him to work on? Shine the silver or something?


While Andy is very encouraging about my hobbies, he has zero interest in learning, so I feel your pain. Now, if I only had silver to polish...


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I am always trying to get Cabin Fever to knit, too- not his thing.  Thankfully, he strongly supports my addictions to fiber and encourages me along my path- so I find that this is enough.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

BBC, glad that Andy is doing better!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

gentle hugs for Andy as he gets stronger! It was awesome getting to meet him- hey, we don't have any pictures of Andy!!!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Hey, everyone! Andy has been getting around much better today. He even walked outside with me for a few minutes. Of course, that meant that he started looking at all the yard projects again. When he started pointing out all the things that needed to be done, I said, "Go ahead". He frowned at me.

And WIHH, you're right! So here's a picture of Andy--

View attachment 29921


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi, Andy!!!!! Don't worry about the projects. Your Sweetheart is so kind of heart that she would never let any of them escape. She'll make sure they stay right where they are until you get better. :teehee:

Seriously - glad you hear you are feeling a little bit better day by day!


----------

